# Converter caps????



## Monty (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a customer that wants to have several converters with different colors of ink so he can change ink color quickly. He wants to know if something is available, like some type of a cap that will cover the opening in the converter to keep the ink in and from drying out.[FONT=&quot]Does anyone know if something like this available?



[/FONT]


----------



## Chthulhu (Oct 27, 2010)

A standard converter or cartridge has a 2 mm (.0787") opening. McMaster-Carr item 6448K71 is a tapered rubber plug that's 1/16" (.0625") at the small end and 1/8" (.1250") at the large end. 100 of them for $6.29.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 27, 2010)

this may sound redneck, but tape?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2010)

Changing colors quickly and fountain pen are incongruous. The nature of a fountain pen is that the reservoir, feed and nib share an ink supply. Changing ink color requires a flush of the system. He would be better off keeping a supply of complete sections and reservoirs to exchange in the pen. Of course, at that point you might just as well keep multiple pens with different ink in each.


----------



## Monty (Oct 27, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Changing colors quickly and fountain pen are incongruous. The nature of a fountain pen is that the reservoir, feed and nib share an ink supply. Changing ink color requires a flush of the system. He would be better off keeping a supply of complete sections and reservoirs to exchange in the pen. Of course, at that point you might just as well keep multiple pens with different ink in each.


Lou,
I think that is basically what he has in mind. He wants to have several converters with different color inks so he doesn't have to flush the converter every time, just the nib. Is there something available to keep the ink from leaking out of and drying out in the converter when it's not in the pen?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2010)

No. He would have to have complete sections with reservoirs. There's really no significant demand for a cap for reservoirs. Most folks that use multiple inks carry multiple pens...sometimes just for the ability to show off part of their collection.


----------



## Monty (Oct 27, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> ... Most folks that use multiple inks carry multiple pens...sometimes just for the ability to show off part of their collection.


That's what I'm hoping....that he'll end up buying more from me.
I made him a full size Gent about 2 months ago. He says it writes better with the standard nib that came with it than his Parker ever did (I did try to talk him into upgrading the nib but he wanted to try the standard with it first). His old one has a bent nib and I've been trying to get him to let me replace it with one of your nibs, but so far, no go.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 27, 2010)

The only practical approach is to have multiple fountain pens.

Works for me.


----------

